# The World Turns On Colchester Lathes



## rbotero-uk (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello

First post to this forum after acquiring a 1967 Student (13"x24") Mk1.5 which I'm bringing back into shape. 

Not sure if a link to this promotional movie from 1961 has been posted before but I've just come across it and liked it very much:

http://player.bfi.org.uk/film/watch-world-turns-1961/

Hope you enjoy it!

Roberto


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 5, 2016)

Says I can't watch it in the US...


----------



## rbotero-uk (Dec 6, 2016)

Bob
I can see that's the case from the Help section of the website.  It's a rather silly restriction given the age of the film.  I am sorry but the only thing I could suggest would be using a VPN with a UK address to access the film; but that is too much work.
Roberto


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 11, 2016)

No not in NZ either


----------

